# Euro Cross MPEG's?



## CDB

Anyone aware of any sites to download (for free) any of the live "sporza tv" 
Belgium/Holland races from Europe? I'm talking about the current season. Last year, Ewoud Dronkert was making some amazing high res. posts, but not yet this year. They were pretty cool and sized in bundles so that a whole race would fit on a CD.

Thanks for sharing if you know. 

CDB


----------



## morganfletcher

CDB said:


> Anyone aware of any sites to download (for free) any of the live "sporza tv"
> Belgium/Holland races from Europe? I'm talking about the current season. Last year, Ewoud Dronkert was making some amazing high res. posts, but not yet this year. They were pretty cool and sized in bundles so that a whole race would fit on a CD.
> 
> Thanks for sharing if you know.
> 
> CDB


Just this morning I watched "Mr. Raket's" full-hour video from the 10/09 "Neerpelt" race, won by Bart Wellens. It was excellent. You'll need a usenet account and a binary decoder for usenet. See alt.binaries.multimedia.sports. There's also some Lombardia coverage from him too. 

I heart Ed Raket.

Morgan


----------



## CDB

morganfletcher said:


> Just this morning I watched "Mr. Raket's" full-hour video from the 10/09 "Neerpelt" race, won by Bart Wellens. It was excellent. You'll need a usenet account and a binary decoder for usenet. See alt.binaries.multimedia.sports. There's also some Lombardia coverage from him too.
> 
> I heart Ed Raket.
> 
> Morgan


Thanks! 

I googled it to find:
http://www.binsearch.info/?b=neerpe...sports&[email protected]+(Ed+Raket)&max=250

Would you be willing to provide some additional instructions/advice on how to go about doing the viewing/download part? Is it a file that can be downloaded, or only viewable through a stream? 

Do you recommend a particular binary decoder? You need some kind of NZB "grabber" software, right? I would prefer to obtain the files for as close to "free" as possible!  thanks much!


----------



## morganfletcher

I'm on linux so I use ubh, (http://ubh.sourceforge.net) which is a perl program that also requires the mysql database. It works well for me but it's kinda techie, does not have a friendly interface, or much of an interface at all, really. Perl and mysql exist for win32 and macos, so theoretically you could run ubh there too. There are probably win32 and macos usenet binary programs with nicer gui interfaces, I just don't know about them.

Man, if only those races were on our North American tv channels!

Morgan


----------



## GearDaddy

Yes, Mr. Raket is a saint.  

Originally when the Neerpelt race was posted, it was missing enough parts so that it could not be put back together again. I actually did some googling, found what I believed to be an E-mail addres for him, and sent him a nice message requesting that he repost the missing parts. I actually translated the E-mail to Dutch to be extra nice. A week or so later, I noticed it was repaired. I'm not sure that my message had anything to do with it, but it sure was great to see the excellent coverage of Wellens and Nys duking it out.

Do a search for "nzb" and you'll find some descriptions for Windows based tools for doing NZB downloads. I am a Linux head, so I've been using the combination of tools "nzbget", "par2", and "rar" to get the stuff and reassemble it. Thank goodness for "xine" too, as it works for nearly any kind of video format. All free tools with the usual Linux assembly required.

Your internet feed will probably also come with a USENET access server too. You just have to find the right name for the server and then set up your NZB download program to refer to it. However, the retention of files on the free USENET access from your provider is usually pretty bad, which means that you'll have download your stuff very soon after it's been posted. I signed up for a cheap account at www.giganews.com in order to get a much more reliable USENET feed.


----------



## cycloscott

I've always used Agent with good results. http://www.forteinc.com/agent/download.php

It handles yenc encoded files, multi-part postings, etc. There are other great apps as well, but Agent is what I know.


----------



## CDB

So, I'm still struggling with this...  Sorry. I try to learn via google searches and trial/error, but not getting it this time. I'm not a super techy guy, but not absolutely incompetent either...

I have downloaded the NZB file from the link posted above. I have also downloaded a trial version of "newsleacher". I have installed that program. The part I'm struggling with now is:

What do I do next? I import the NZB file into Newsleacher?....

I guess I don't understand what an NZB file is. I don't understand how it differs from a typical MPEG file I'd download, then view. Does Newsleacher allow me to access the contents of the folder out there on some server which contains bits and codes that are decoded, re-built into a standard MPEG type of file? Is Newsleacher a viewer that enables me to view/save a standard format movie file?

I greatly appreciate your help with this. I can figure it out if you know of any helpful links too. I just seem to be striking out so far and have devoted too much time to it.

Thanks!
CDB


----------



## GearDaddy

CDB said:


> So, I'm still struggling with this...  Sorry. I try to learn via google searches and trial/error, but not getting it this time. I'm not a super techy guy, but not absolutely incompetent either...
> 
> I have downloaded the NZB file from the link posted above. I have also downloaded a trial version of "newsleacher". I have installed that program. The part I'm struggling with now is:
> 
> What do I do next? I import the NZB file into Newsleacher?....
> 
> I guess I don't understand what an NZB file is. I don't understand how it differs from a typical MPEG file I'd download, then view. Does Newsleacher allow me to access the contents of the folder out there on some server which contains bits and codes that are decoded, re-built into a standard MPEG type of file? Is Newsleacher a viewer that enables me to view/save a standard format movie file?
> 
> I greatly appreciate your help with this. I can figure it out if you know of any helpful links too. I just seem to be striking out so far and have devoted too much time to it.
> 
> Thanks!
> CDB


The NZB file is simply a file that lists all of the various pieces and parts of the thing that you want to download in a special format. It is actually a readable file, so you can look at it with an editor if you wish. Newsleacher will probably need to use the NZB file to do the actual download of the pieces and parts. I am not familiar with newsleacher, but I'm sure there is some sort of "get" or "download" function where you would give it a NZB file as input.

You will probably need to configure newsleacher as to which USENET news servers you are going to access to do the download as well. Your internet provider may have some news servers that are free to access. For instance I have RoadRunner as my provider, so I can read off the news server "news-server.mn.rr.com". You may need to pay for access to some other news server if you need to access files that have been out there for awhile.

After you've downloaded the pieces and parts, you'll need to assemble them together to formulate the MPEG file, or AVI file, or whatever the thing is. Newsleacher may be able to do this part too, but I am not sure, and maybe you need another program to do that part.

Hope this helps.


----------



## edraket

Hi there, it is I, Ed Raket. Just posted world cup no. 2 (Tabor) earlier today to the newsgroup. Yes, you need an ISP with a newsserver that carries binary groups, or an account with a specialized outlet like Giganews (there are hundreds, all with different pay schemes). A successful install of Newsleecher (or Newsbin, or Grabit, or Agent, etc.) should register the .nzb file extension to be opened automatically on doubleclick for it to start downloading. Of course, like GearDaddy says, you must first enter your newsserver account info somewhere in the options. An .nzb file is a sort of XML file, just plain text with tags, most importantly containg messageIDs of all the needed parts. Any modern news client will automatically de-yenc the parts and put them all together. What you get is a .rar file in Newsleecher's download folder, which is a sort of zip-archive that you need to unpack (for example with Winrar or its free command line tool unrar32.exe). THEN you get the .mpg file (320x240 VCD format = MPEG1) that is the actual video. Have fun!


----------



## travis200

edraket said:


> Hi there, it is I, Ed Raket. Just posted world cup no. 2 (Tabor) earlier today to the newsgroup.


Excellent!!! keep up the good work. Downloading it now as I type this.


----------



## iamandy

anyone else getting communication errors? using grab it and I click to download the files and it starts, and after 30-45 seconds it says communication error. New to newsgroups/grab it. I tried other newsgroups and could download ok but no world cup for me???


----------



## cx&xc

*where???*

where do go to download these files??


----------



## morganfletcher

cx&xc said:


> where do go to download these files??


The internet!

news:alt.binaries.multimedia.sports

Ed: Thanks again for the videos. In last Sunday's Tabor (name?) race, the announcer says something about "September" and "San Francisco" at about 33 minutes into the race. What was he talking about?

Morgan


----------



## morganfletcher

iamandy said:


> anyone else getting communication errors? using grab it and I click to download the files and it starts, and after 30-45 seconds it says communication error. New to newsgroups/grab it. I tried other newsgroups and could download ok but no world cup for me???


Nope, worked fine for me. Sounds like a problem between you and your newsgroup server. Usenet (news) expires articles over time, and each server has different expire and size limits that may cause articles to expire sooner or later. Make sure your connection works (sounds like it does) and the articles you're trying to fetch still exist on the server.

Morgan


----------



## edraket

morganfletcher said:


> The internet!
> Ed: Thanks again for the videos. In last Sunday's Tabor (name?) race, the announcer says something about "September" and "San Francisco" at about 33 minutes into the race. What was he talking about?


Yeah, Tabor is correct, that's the Czech city. They were talking about a slightly disappointing Enrico Franzoi (ITA), that maybe he overshot and did too much road work, namely a full schedule up to and including the SFGP in September: "What was he doing there?". The co-commentator agrees and says that Franzoi was probably representing sponsor interests there.


----------



## CDB

Wow! I finally got two of the three movies downloaded. Still having trouble acquiring the Neerpelt one. Anyways, I highly recommend the Tabor one. Holy crikes that was an exciting finale. I like that kind of fast turny course. Fantastic post, Ed!

I had better luck w/ the Newsbin program, vs. Newsleacher, to acquire the .rar files. I used WinRAR to unpack them back into the original mpegs.

Anyone else having problems w/ the Neerpelt? Prior to extracting the files, I ran a test in WinRAR. It told me that there was some corruption in 4 of the files. I also notice that in my list of "rar's", I see things like 10, 10.1, 11, 11.1, etc. Should I just re-download them, or can I do something w/ the pars files? I still don't quite understand the "pars" part, but I think it is something to fix it.

Thanks for the help. I attached screen shots of the files I downloaded in my folder.

CDB


----------



## CDB

In case you're struggling w/ the binary newsgroup download method, you can save yourself some time and purchase them direct as listed below. Looks like about $20 per race plus $5 shipping.

CB

===========
Subject: New 05-06 Cross DVD's: Ruddervoorde and Kalmthout

Fellow Cross Fans,

Two new CycloCross race DVDs of the 05-06
season are now available!

Check out the links on the procyclocross.com
webpage for details, or follow the URL below
for a full race report.

-------------------------------------------------
Ruddervoorde
-------------------------------------------------
My favorite course, with it's set of 4 rolling earth
berms and the staircase climb. First in the
SuperPrestige series with Wellens and Nys in
a great sprint finish!

Full Race Report at:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/cross.php?id=cross/2005/oct05/SPruddervoorde0
5

-------------------------------------------------
Kalmthout (VLAAMSE INDUSTRIEPRIJS BOSDUIN)
-------------------------------------------------
" Although he was beaten by a narrow margin in last
week's Superprestige race in Ruddervoorde, Belgian
World Champion Sven Nys (Rabobank) took revenge over
Bart Wellens (Fidea) in the most impressive fashion,
beating his compatriot by half a minute in the first
round of the World Cup in Kalmthout. "

Full Race Report at:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/cross.php?id=cross/2005/oct05/worldcup1_05


----------



## UK rider

I'm not so computer literate as you guys, (last year I downloaded from the Dutch site, as most I guess, which was pretty straight forward). I work on a Mac and can't seem to access via the method mentioned here. Any 'Mac-bods' know of a way?

Cheers


----------



## CDB

Even better would be if some benevolent soul out there would be willing to post these converted files to their own website and provide a link for direct downloads!!! Of course, that is my own fantasy, but one likely shared with many.


----------



## cx&xc

*bearshare*

couldn't the person who has converted the files to mpeg login on Bearshare so we could all share files that way??


----------



## UK rider

The guy who owns http://www.cyclo-cross.com/ over here has offered directly, but hasn't got an answer (publically at least) yet.
Fingers crossed.
You lot start bugging him


----------



## Spero

*Mac OS X*

You can buy Unison and subscribe to their usenet access. Bundle is $28.95 w/ one month access. Available here:

http://www.panic.com/unison


----------



## mattv2099

uhhhh... in english???? please.


Can someone just host these vids online where we can download them like normal people. I don't understand any of this stuff you guys are talking about.


----------



## Powerlink

*Thankyou Ed Raket!*



edraket said:


> Hi there, it is I, Ed Raket. ...!


I'm new to the forum and fairly new to cyclocross. 

I figured out how to download and unpack these files on my Mac. It's been well worth the cost of subsribing to a news service. 

Watching these races is a highlight of the week (apart from racing). There's so much to be in awe of and thinking about those guys inspires me to go out and race harder next time.

Thankyou and keep up the good work!


----------



## edraket

mattv2099 said:


> uhhhh... in english???? please.
> Can someone just host these vids online where we can download them like normal people. I don't understand any of this stuff you guys are talking about.


Gesus focking krist. They *are* hosted online, on usenet. No, I can't log on to any of the p2p networks because I only have a measily 512 kbps upload. No, no-one will put them on their website because the files are 650 MB each.


----------



## jmeerse

Ed,
thanks for taking the time to post to usenet -- I've found it to be quicker than any P2P program anyway. 

John



edraket said:


> Gesus focking krist. They *are* hosted online, on usenet. No, I can't log on to any of the p2p networks because I only have a measily 512 kbps upload. No, no-one will put them on their website because the files are 650 MB each.


----------



## cosmo3

There were at one point also some World Cup 'cross races at Cycling.TV.


----------



## GearDaddy

Has anybody been able to successfully download the "Pijnakker" WCS race? I keep getting "repair not possible".


----------



## Dwayne Barry

mattv2099 said:


> uhhhh... in english???? please.
> 
> 
> Can someone just host these vids online where we can download them like normal people. I don't understand any of this stuff you guys are talking about.


The problem is having a server to put them on and letting anyone who wants to access it.


----------



## travis200

GearDaddy said:


> Has anybody been able to successfully download the "Pijnakker" WCS race? I keep getting "repair not possible".


I downloaded it on Sunday evening and it's all good.


----------



## cyclefiend2000

thanks to ed raket for all the wonderful usenet posts!


----------



## morganfletcher

GearDaddy said:


> Has anybody been able to successfully download the "Pijnakker" WCS race? I keep getting "repair not possible".


My first download of it Sunday was incomplete. I downloaded the missing pieces Monday and was able to put it together. However I haven't gotten a free hour to watch it yet. Damn kids.

Thank you Ed! 

Morgan


----------



## SteveCnj

CDB said:


> Anyone aware of any sites to download (for free) any of the live "sporza tv"
> Belgium/Holland races from Europe? I'm talking about the current season. Last year, Ewoud Dronkert was making some amazing high res. posts, but not yet this year. They were pretty cool and sized in bundles so that a whole race would fit on a CD.
> 
> Thanks for sharing if you know.
> 
> CDB


For anyone that is still unsure or confused about the advice given in this thread, check out 
http://www.canadianalien.com/. There is a tutorial on downloading from binary usenet groups.


----------



## CDB

GearDaddy said:


> Has anybody been able to successfully download the "Pijnakker" WCS race? I keep getting "repair not possible".


I'm in the process of grabbing it. Unfortunately, my "newsbin" and "newsleacher" trials have expired, and after uninstalling from my computer, then attempting to re-load a trial, I still wasn't able to get it to work. So now I'm going to try "agent". Anyone else have a suggestion for a free software to download for this process? Maybe one w/o a temporary trial?

CDB


----------



## Dwayne Barry

edraket said:


> Yeah, Tabor is correct, that's the Czech city. They were talking about a slightly disappointing Enrico Franzoi (ITA), that maybe he overshot and did too much road work, namely a full schedule up to and including the SFGP in September: "What was he doing there?". The co-commentator agrees and says that Franzoi was probably representing sponsor interests there.


It is a shame about Franzoi wasting himself with his road season. He showed last year he has the ability to be one of the A-level guys. This year he seems to be off the pace only putting in a good ride here and there.


----------



## mattv2099

Hmmm. That article does not properly address how one would access usenet... Way back in the day (early 90's late 80's) when the internet was unix it was easy to get to usenet... But, I haven't use it since... Now I just turn on my computer, fire up IE and surf... how do I get to the newsgroups???? I can't figure that out.


----------



## SteveCnj

mattv2099 said:


> Hmmm. That article does not properly address how one would access usenet... Way back in the day (early 90's late 80's) when the internet was unix it was easy to get to usenet... But, I haven't use it since... Now I just turn on my computer, fire up IE and surf... how do I get to the newsgroups???? I can't figure that out.


The article does address that issue, as they point out, you can use your own newsgroup reader that you probably have in Outlook or Outlook Express, but as they say in the article, that is not the best way to access binary files on usenet for a variety of reasons. Therefore you need a binary newsreader. Look at item "3" in the article:

"You need a binary newsreader to view the binary files on the news server. However, some companies offer web-based access to the binary newsgroups so you can simply use a web browser to view the binary files on the news server."


The article lists a few binary newsreaders like Xnews and giganews. 

Steve


----------



## cycloscott

Stick with Agent. After your trial runs out, the 'free' version still has plenty of functionality.
http://www.forteinc.com/agent/features.php

You won't be able to connect to multiple servers simultaneously, some filtering, and e-mail. No big deal.


----------



## GearDaddy

morganfletcher said:


> My first download of it Sunday was incomplete. I downloaded the missing pieces Monday and was able to put it together. However I haven't gotten a free hour to watch it yet. Damn kids.
> 
> Thank you Ed!
> 
> Morgan


OK, after clearing out the "broken" files, getting a new NZB file, and downloading again, then I finally got something that could be repaired. Yeah! Thanks again Ed!


----------



## cyclefiend2000

this site lists the usenet servers for many isp's....
http://www.usenettools.net/ISP.htm

these are usually free for your isp, but they vary in retention times. for example my isp's news server retains binaries for about 1 week. the isp we have at work keeps binaries for about 1 month. 

i like using grabit! to download binaries. it is shareware and allows up to 8 server connections (or as many as your usenet server will allow up to 8). here is a link on how to set it up.....

http://www.slyck.com/grabit.php

it is step by step with pictures.

you also probably want something like quickpar to test the files you download as many times the files have to be repaired. here is a link on how to use/get quickpar....
http://www.quickpar.org.uk/VerifyingAndRepairing.htm

and for anyone wanting to post to usenet, this is a link to a program that will post files, create sfv files, create par2 files, and create an nzb file....
download yenc power post 
power post tutorial


----------



## edraket

Everybody get "Hasselt" OK? My isp seems to have some newsfeed troubles, both in and out.


----------



## GearDaddy

edraket said:


> Everybody get "Hasselt" OK? My isp seems to have some newsfeed troubles, both in and out.


I got it just fine. Wow, same day of the event. I'm impressed. Thanks!


----------



## morganfletcher

edraket said:


> Everybody get "Hasselt" OK? My isp seems to have some newsfeed troubles, both in and out.


Yep. Thanks again, Ed! Was great to watch the video so soon after the race. What happened to Groenendaal's shoulder? Was cool to catch glimpses of Americans Jeremy Powers and Ryan Trebon. 

I burnt four discs with World Cup #1 and brought it to Sunday's Clark Natwick GP race in San Francisco's Golden Gate Park. (USGP #6) I gave two copies to teammates, one copy to my friend Bob for his birthday and one copy to the announcer, Richard Fries. I'll put #2 on discs and bring them to next Sunday's CCCX race.

BTW, sending you something...

Morgan


----------



## edraket

morganfletcher said:


> What happened to Groenendaal's shoulder?


Both Groenendaal and Nijs cut their lycra longsleeves by hooking some sharp twigs of a trimmed hedge on one corner of the course.


----------



## Dwayne Barry

*Can a brother get a little help?*

Like Ed said "Jesus Focking Christ". Man this is frustrating. I've paid for a newreader (Usenet.com) since my ISP doesn't have one. You get New Rovers free with this to get the files. So I'm trying to get Hasselt but many parts are unavailable, seems like if I go back and search them again I can find some? Well I found 1 of the missing 9 after the second go around. Zero of 8 after the 3rd search. Am I screwed if even one part is missing?


----------



## CDB

Dwayne Barry said:


> Like Ed said "Jesus Focking Christ". Man this is frustrating. I've paid for a newreader (Usenet.com) since my ISP doesn't have one. You get New Rovers free with this to get the files. So I'm trying to get Hasselt but many parts are unavailable, seems like if I go back and search them again I can find some? Well I found 1 of the missing 9 after the second go around. Zero of 8 after the 3rd search. Am I screwed if even one part is missing?


I've been having difficulty getting it all too. I am using NewsRover. I can do a simple search for "cyclocross" on the "alt.binaries.multimedia.sports" and quickly find the list of available files. I selected all those related to "Hasselt". I got all the ".par" files, then used "Quickpar" to check them out. It told me that I was missing some of the ".rar" files (chunks 11, 14, 19, 21, 24). I have attempted to download those remaining files now three times w/o luck. Trying once more now as I type. We'll see. 

Anyone else having issues w/ the "Hasselt" race from Sunday?

Thanks again to Ed for posting. I've gotten your previous races downloaded successfully and have enjoyed viewing them.

cdb


----------



## Dwayne Barry

CDB said:


> I've been having difficulty getting it all too. I am using Newsreader. I can do a simple search on the "alt.binaries.multimedia.sports" and quickly find the list of available files. I got all the ".par" files, then used "Quickpar" to check them out. It told me that I was missing some of the ".rar" files (chunks 11, 14, 19, 21, 24). I have attempted to download those remaining files now three times w/o luck. Trying once more now as I type. We'll see.
> 
> Anyone else having issues w/ the "Hasselt" race from Sunday?
> 
> Thanks again to Ed for posting. I've gotten your previous races downloaded successfully and have enjoyed viewing them.
> 
> cdb


I tried Neerpelt as well and I believe had the same issue. Seems like no one knows about this stuff. Even our department IT guy is clueless. I'm sure if you know what you're doing its trivial stuff, but when your not sure if your doing something wrong or not its just really frustrating. Which races have you had no issues with? Maybe I'll try getting one of them.


----------



## CDB

Dwayne Barry said:


> I tried Neerpelt as well and I believe had the same issue. Seems like no one knows about this stuff. Even our department IT guy is clueless. I'm sure if you know what you're doing its trivial stuff, but when your not sure if your doing something wrong or not its just really frustrating. Which races have you had no issues with? Maybe I'll try getting one of them.


I've been able to get every other race he has posted. Usually I notice that there are some updated or corrected chunks in the list. Maybe that means that needs to happen for this batch.

It's certainly not easy to figure out this stuff from scratch. I am not a techie, but able and willing to learn and you can do so by reading the above links that so many helpful people have posted. It's definitely not as simple as rightclicking and immediately downloading, but once you figure out how, it's pretty simple. I don't even really understand how it all works, to be honest, but I know that when I "click here and do this...", it spits out a little cross movie present with a bow.  One more hour of footage to watch on the trainer!


----------



## Dwayne Barry

CDB said:


> I've been able to get every other race he has posted. Usually I notice that there are some updated or corrected chunks in the list. Maybe that means that needs to happen for this batch.
> 
> It's certainly not easy to figure out this stuff from scratch. I am not a techie, but able and willing to learn and you can do so by reading the above links that so many helpful people have posted. It's definitely not as simple as rightclicking and immediately downloading, but once you figure out how, it's pretty simple. I don't even really understand how it all works, to be honest, but I know that when I "click here and do this...", it spits out a little cross movie present with a bow.  One more hour of footage to watch on the trainer!


I'm certainly not a techie either and I've got this far by reading instructions but now I've tried Tabor and can't seem to get 3 parts of the files. I don't think it's me as I got the other 30+ parts just fine. Be nice if I could just get one of them to see if I can do the whole process and actually get a video. I now have part of 3 of them!


----------



## GearDaddy

OK, here's the story...

The NZB file will reference different types of files. There will be files like "hasselt05.part01.rar". The .rar file is a portion of the MPEG binary in an archive format. You need all of the .rar files to be fully repaired in order to un-archive and create the final MPEG file. Sometimes these files are missing parts, due to some glitch in uploading or downloading them. The NZB file also references files like "hasselt05.vol000+001.par2". These are repair files that contain file blocks that can be used to repair incomplete .rar files. If your .rar files are incomplete, then you need to run a utility (i.e. Quickpar) to repair them, somehow referencing the repair files to use.

Sometimes even after downloading all .rar files and .par2 repair files then repair is still not possible because too much is missing. Your only way out of this is for someone to upload the stuff again to make it more complete. Sometimes you download and all of the .rar files are already complete, so no repair step is necessary. I've almost always had to go through a repair step, but interestingly the Hasselt one came down clean and required no repairs.

Sometimes you try to download too early, where the upload is still in progress. I would suggest that if you have a problem getting the download and repair to work, then go out and get the NZB file all over again and then do another download. The subsequent downloads should be smart enough to skip over files that you've already retrieved successfully from the previous downloads.


----------



## cycloscott

Dwayne Barry said:


> I tried Neerpelt as well and I believe had the same issue. Seems like no one knows about this stuff. Even our department IT guy is clueless. I'm sure if you know what you're doing its trivial stuff, but when your not sure if your doing something wrong or not its just really frustrating. Which races have you had no issues with? Maybe I'll try getting one of them.


Could be a couple of things. 
1. Poor retention times from your news provider. Newsgroup servers provided through ISPs have notoriously poor retention. Like maybe a day or two in the busiest groups. Some of these groups have a lot of files posted to them, meaning they require a lot of disk space. As new stuff gets posted, older files get deleted to make room for them. The newsgroup that Ed is posting to is pretty busy, so stuff is rolling off all the time.

2. Slow updates from your news provider. All news providers are fed from central news servers. Some are updated quicker, and more completely than others. Ideally, you want one that's more of a top-tier service.

The best solution to both of these is to get a good news provider. ISPs are poor. They don't have a lot of storage, they frequently will cap download speed, and their retention times suck. I've been using GigaNews for several months and I'm more than happy with them. I've also used Newsfeeds, which wasn't too bad. Retention wasn't as good as GigaNews though. I've been able to download Ed's posts just hours after he posts them. All complete, no repairs necessary.

Check here for a review of news providers:
http://www.newsgroupservers.net/


----------



## Dwayne Barry

cycloscott said:


> Could be a couple of things.
> 1. Poor retention times from your news provider. Newsgroup servers provided through ISPs have notoriously poor retention.  Like maybe a day or two in the busiest groups. Some of these groups have a lot of files posted to them, meaning they require a lot of disk space. As new stuff gets posted, older files get deleted to make room for them. The newsgroup that Ed is posting to is pretty busy, so stuff is rolling off all the time.
> 
> 2. Slow updates from your news provider. All news providers are fed from central news servers. Some are updated quicker, and more completely than others. Ideally, you want one that's more of a top-tier service.
> 
> The best solution to both of these is to get a good news provider. ISPs are poor. They don't have a lot of storage, they frequently will cap download speed, and their retention times suck. I've been using GigaNews for several months and I'm more than happy with them. I've also used Newsfeeds, which wasn't too bad. Retention wasn't as good as GigaNews though. I've been able to download Ed's posts just hours after he posts them. All complete, no repairs necessary.
> 
> Check here for a review of news providers:
> http://www.newsgroupservers.net/


My ISP doesn't have a news provider so I've paid for Usenet.com which also gives you NewsRover to grab the files. Now I'm thinking I've just wasted $10. I don't get it, the files I can't find say they are no longer there, but if I try repeatedly some show up, just not all of them. So even if I get them all. I then need even more software to put them together and repair them? What a focking pain in the arse! I'm beginning to think $20 a pop from procyclocross.com isn't so bad afterall


----------



## GearDaddy

I've got a giganews account too. But I try to only use it as a backup, as that prevents me from using up my monthly download limit on giganews. My ISP's news server retention seems to be OK for a couple days. So, if I'm vigilant then I can pick up the downloads without problems.

I had a bit of trouble with Neerpelt. My first attempts kept coming up "repair not possible", even after download retries from giganews. I waited for a few days, reloaded the NZB file, and tried to download once again. Finally, I was able have enough repair blocks in the .par2 files to get a complete set of .rar files (but just barely as there were only 3 unused repair blocks). As I said before, I almost always have to repair some of the .rar files, even after retrieving via giganews. I'm using Linux stuff, i.e. "nzbget", "par2", and "rar" utilities.


----------



## cycloscott

Possible solution to the missing files. (not sure since I haven't used any Linux based newsreaders) Split the messages into individual parts, download them, and then combine them manually. It will still need repair, but having 2/3 of a .rar file is way better than missing a .rar completely. Most newsreaders will combine multiple messages into the originally posted whole, and will then refuse to download partial files. I've used the split, download, join method frequently.


----------



## CDB

cycloscott said:


> Possible solution to the missing files. (not sure since I haven't used any Linux based newsreaders) Split the messages into individual parts, download them, and then combine them manually. It will still need repair, but having 2/3 of a .rar file is way better than missing a .rar completely. Most newsreaders will combine multiple messages into the originally posted whole, and will then refuse to download partial files. I've used the split, download, join method frequently.


I think I understand what you're saying, and I'm trying that same strategy. I am attempting to only download those 5 remaining individual .rar file parts that I haven't had luck with so far. They are 11, 14, 19, 21, 24. I locate them and direct my newsrover to "go get em" but it can't perform the task each time.

As far as server retention time, it seems like since they were just posted a couple days ago, they would be accessible just fine. Especially considering that the ones from previous weeks are still up.


----------



## GearDaddy

CDB said:


> I think I understand what you're saying, and I'm trying that same strategy. I am attempting to only download those 5 remaining individual .rar file parts that I haven't had luck with so far. They are 11, 14, 19, 21, 24. I locate them and direct my newsrover to "go get em" but it can't perform the task each time.
> 
> As far as server retention time, it seems like since they were just posted a couple days ago, they would be accessible just fine. Especially considering that the ones from previous weeks are still up.


In my environment when there is a failure to get a complete .rar file, then I will see a partial file with the suffix .rar_broken. My repair utility "par2" (which is analogous to Quickpar) is able to take the .rar_broken files along with the .par2 repair files and then create the repaired .rar file. Are you sure that you are not getting these partial .rar_broken files?


----------



## CDB

GearDaddy said:


> In my environment when there is a failure to get a complete .rar file, then I will see a partial file with the suffix .rar_broken. My repair utility "par2" (which is analogous to Quickpar) is able to take the .rar_broken files along with the .par2 repair files and then create the repaired .rar file. Are you sure that you are not getting these partial .rar_broken files?


As far as I know, I'm not getting any partial files at all. In the folder that contains the downloads, I can see that I'm missing those 5 .rar files I've previously mentioned. I have used quickpar to do the repair work, and it tells me that I still need to download those 5 remaining blocks. For some reason, Newsrover doesn't want to grab those. I'm trying again to download the entire bundle, just to try it.

cdb


----------



## cycloscott

What are you using as your reader? 

The files that you're downloading are actually made up of many individual messages. Most readers will coalesce all of the messages into the actual file to simplify downloading. Take for example, the following subject line....
Cyclocross Grote Prijs Hasselt - File 12 of 36 - "hasselt05.part10.rar" yEnc (*/101)

That one file/message is made up of 101 messages, all concatenated together. And you need all 101 pieces to get the overall hasselt05.part10.rar file. Now if your reader doesn't allow you to download an incomplete file, you're out of luck (it will usually show you some sort of icon next to the subject line to denote it isn't complete). In that case what you can try to do is split it out into all the individual pieces and download what's there separately. With Agent (the reader I use), you would right click on the subject and pick 'split sections' from the menu. Let's say there were 3 pieces missing. You'd then download the other 98. After you were done, you'd select all of those 98, right click again and pick 'join sections' from the menu. You'd then move the individual sections into the correct order and the reader takes care of the rest. You'd end up with a corrupted file (portions are missing afterall), but maybe enough so that the .par segments could repair it. Now if the missing sections are near the end of the file, it's pretty easy. But if they're near the beginning, then you're missing damned near the whole thing anyway and it may not be repairable.


----------



## Dwayne Barry

cycloscott said:


> What are you using as your reader?
> 
> The files that you're downloading are actually made up of many individual messages. Most readers will coalesce all of the messages into the actual file to simplify downloading. Take for example, the following subject line....
> Cyclocross Grote Prijs Hasselt - File 12 of 36 - "hasselt05.part10.rar" yEnc (*/101)
> 
> That one file/message is made up of 101 messages, all concatenated together. And you need all 101 pieces to get the overall hasselt05.part10.rar file. Now if your reader doesn't allow you to download an incomplete file, you're out of luck (it will usually show you some sort of icon next to the subject line to denote it isn't complete). In that case what you can try to do is split it out into all the individual pieces and download what's there separately. With Agent (the reader I use), you would right click on the subject and pick 'split sections' from the menu. Let's say there were 3 pieces missing. You'd then download the other 98. After you were done, you'd select all of those 98, right click again and pick 'join sections' from the menu. You'd then move the individual sections into the correct order and the reader takes care of the rest. You'd end up with a corrupted file (portions are missing afterall), but maybe enough so that the .par segments could repair it. Now if the missing sections are near the end of the file, it's pretty easy. But if they're near the beginning, then you're missing damned near the whole thing anyway and it may not be repairable.


Thanks for the help. I'll fool around with it some more. Why is this stuff so user unfriendly? Can't some smart computer guy come up with a program that does the searching, putting together, grabbing missing files, repairing, etc., etc. and spits out a movie for you?


----------



## CDB

CDB said:


> As far as I know, I'm not getting any partial files at all. In the folder that contains the downloads, I can see that I'm missing those 5 .rar files I've previously mentioned. I have used quickpar to do the repair work, and it tells me that I still need to download those 5 remaining blocks. For some reason, Newsrover doesn't want to grab those. I'm trying again to download the entire bundle, just to try it.
> 
> cdb


Well, I came in to work after letting Newsrover do it's thing overnight. Not only did it still not grab the 5 files I needed, but I did get duplicate copies of the ones I already had, but not quite all of them, since I used up the remainder of my 5gig bandwidth allotment. DOH!

Can someone help me understand... would/should it make a difference w/ a different usenet provider or a different newsreader program? Or is the problem at the source, the poster? Again, has anyone else had difficulty downloading .rar parts 11, 14, 19, 21, and 24? Thanks! 

cdb


----------



## GearDaddy

CDB said:


> Well, I came in to work after letting Newsrover do it's thing overnight. Not only did it still not grab the 5 files I needed, but I did get duplicate copies of the ones I already had, but not quite all of them, since I used up the remainder of my 5gig bandwidth allotment. DOH!
> 
> Can someone help me understand... would/should it make a difference w/ a different usenet provider or a different newsreader program? Or is the problem at the source, the poster? Again, has anyone else had difficulty downloading .rar parts 11, 14, 19, 21, and 24? Thanks!
> 
> cdb


When I go to www.binsearch.info and look at alt.binaries.multimedia.sports, it shows that "all parts available" for the Hasselt entry. So, it's something wrong with your download. Possibly your news-server has a synchronization or retention issue, or possibly you are just experiencing some glitches in your download. Did you make sure to create and new NZB file for doing your latest download?

It sounds like your Newsrover news reader isn't so good either. First of all, the fact that it wasn't smart enough to skip over files that you've already downloaded successfully is lame. Also, the inability to get the partial files is too restrictive. As I said before, I almost always get some partial files that need repair.

My giganews account currently is for 10 GB/month for about $8. I noticed that they have a new offereing for 25 GB/month for $13. As I mentioned before, I can save on my giganews downloads by trying to use my ISP's news server first. If I download within a day or two, then I don't even need to use giganews.

I'm not sure what reader to suggest, as I'm doing this all from a Linux environment. My "nzbget" utility nicely packages the partial files in these .rar_broken files. However, one time I did have to use my "par2" utility to assemble and repair a .rar file from a bunch of the individual files, as Cycloscott talked about, but that was only because my nzbget utility exited and these files were left over in my /tmp directory. I don't think if you are missing parts early on in the file versus later in the file it makes a difference. What matters is if you have repair blocks in the .par2 files to fix the missing blocks. I also don't remember having to rearrange the files in order, as my par2 utility took care of that. It seems as if the utility that Cycloscott is using allows for more flexibility to get partial files and fix them, but there's got to be a better utility that makes this easier to do.


----------



## CDB

Well, I didn't make a new nzb file for grabbing only those last 5 items. I just selected the actual items themselves and hit the "download" and the process immediately started. Is the nzb file necessary?

To be fair, I had moved the files out of the default folder my Newsrover downloads to, so that part was my fault I'm sure, as far as downloading duplication. I was just trying to see if that would help somehow starting over from scratch. When I do a search for the files through Newsrover, I get the same list of items as you mentioned via a search w/ binsearch.info and it doesn't show those (5) files missing on the list. It just fails to successfully download them. I agree w/ what you say, it must have something to do w/ Newsrover.

My usenetmonster.com bandwidth seemed reasonable at 5gigs/month for only $2.95. That seemed like enough bandwidth to download 4-5 postings per month at around 700mb's ea.

I, too, have needed to use the "quickpar utility" to fix the .par parts prior to unpacking the .rar files back into mpeg format. Very quick and easy to perform that task w/o any brainwork. 

cdb



GearDaddy said:


> When I go to www.binsearch.info and look at alt.binaries.multimedia.sports, it shows that "all parts available" for the Hasselt entry. So, it's something wrong with your download. Possibly your news-server has a synchronization or retention issue, or possibly you are just experiencing some glitches in your download. Did you make sure to create and new NZB file for doing your latest download?
> 
> It sounds like your Newsrover news reader isn't so good either. First of all, the fact that it wasn't smart enough to skip over files that you've already downloaded successfully is lame. Also, the inability to get the partial files is too restrictive. As I said before, I almost always get some partial files that need repair.
> 
> My giganews account currently is for 10 GB/month for about $8. I noticed that they have a new offereing for 25 GB/month for $13. As I mentioned before, I can save on my giganews downloads by trying to use my ISP's news server first. If I download within a day or two, then I don't even need to use giganews.
> 
> I'm not sure what reader to suggest, as I'm doing this all from a Linux environment. My "nzbget" utility nicely packages the partial files in these .rar_broken files. However, one time I did have to use my "par2" utility to assemble and repair a .rar file from a bunch of the individual files, as Cycloscott talked about, but that was only because my nzbget utility exited and these files were left over in my /tmp directory. I don't think if you are missing parts early on in the file versus later in the file it makes a difference. What matters is if you have repair blocks in the .par2 files to fix the missing blocks. I also don't remember having to rearrange the files in order, as my par2 utility took care of that. It seems as if the utility that Cycloscott is using allows for more flexibility to get partial files and fix them, but there's got to be a better utility that makes this easier to do.


----------



## CDB

Here's what I've been able to grab... all but 5 files.


----------



## GearDaddy

CDB said:


> Well, I didn't make a new nzb file for grabbing only those last 5 items. I just selected the actual items themselves and hit the "download" and the process immediately started. Is the nzb file necessary?
> 
> To be fair, I had moved the files out of the default folder my Newsrover downloads to, so that part was my fault I'm sure, as far as downloading duplication. I was just trying to see if that would help somehow starting over from scratch. When I do a search for the files through Newsrover, I get the same list of items as you mentioned via a search w/ binsearch.info and it doesn't show those (5) files missing on the list. It just fails to successfully download them. I agree w/ what you say, it must have something to do w/ Newsrover.
> 
> My usenetmonster.com bandwidth seemed reasonable at 5gigs/month for only $2.95. That seemed like enough bandwidth to download 4-5 postings per month at around 700mb's ea.
> 
> I, too, have needed to use the "quickpar utility" to fix the .par parts prior to unpacking the .rar files back into mpeg format. Very quick and easy to perform that task w/o any brainwork.
> 
> cdb


The NZB file directs on the newsreader on which files to get and how to get them. Sometimes the files out on the news-server get updated due to a new upload or synchronization between news servers. So, sometimes it is good to get an up-to-date NZB file to get a fresh description of the files to download.

As far as your bandwidth/month, there's lots of fun stuff out there on binary newsgroups. Particularly there's a lot of music to be downloaded. Oh, and there's lots of porn of course, if you're into that.


----------



## edraket

cycloscott said:


> Could be a couple of things.
> 1. Poor retention times from your news provider.
> 2. Slow updates from your news provider.


True, and 3: Incomplete feed from my to your news server.

There are no central servers, all servers exchange files (both up- and downstream) with a couple of peers and that way everybody's connected to everybody in a certain number of hops. Big outfits like Giganews/Easynews/Supernews are popular as peers and in that way act somewhat like central servers. The fact that everything was complete on Giganews shows that at least all parts left my server at one time. It is possible that Giganews assembled the complete post from several incomplete peer feeds. If the post was not complete on your server then maybe it's not that well connected, or it was having some (temporary?) troubles assembling or processing a complete feed. Binary usenet is still growing fast and many have trouble keeping up.


----------



## edraket

GearDaddy said:


> It sounds like your Newsrover news reader isn't so good either. First of all, the fact that it wasn't smart enough to skip over files that you've already downloaded successfully is lame. Also, the inability to get the partial files is too restrictive. As I said before, I almost always get some partial files that need repair.


Yeah, you *must* be able to download partial files. Time to read the manual of your software! Maybe it's a display filter that prevents "incomplete multiparts" showing up. See http://www.newsrover.com/features_displayfilter.htm


----------



## Erikdv

Hello, I'm new here, and I just came to say that a group of spanish-basque people are sharing the files Ed Raket posts on the binaries group via eMule.
If you don't know what eMule is, you can go to www.emule-project.com and download the latest build, then open it and do a search on "cyclocross", you will find all the races posted by Ed Raket (thanks).

If you fail to search the files here are the ed2k links:

Hasselt GP 

WCS - Pijnacker 

WCS - Kalmthout 

Neerpelt 

WCS - Tabor

I tend to add to the friends list to everyone I see downloading the cyclocross races from me, and now I have 100+ friends on eMule.
If you have any questions regarding the use of eMule, post here or send me an e-mail, I will answer as soon as possible.
BTW: my nickname in eMule is the same as here, "erikdv"

bye


----------



## CanadianAlien

*Binary Usenet*

The Usenet and the world wide web are bothpart of the "internet" but they are fundamentally different. 

- The world wide web (websites with urls such as http://www.canadianalien.com) is a bunch of web servers on which the websites reside. You view the www with a web browser.

- Usenet groups do not reside on a single newsserver rather their existence relies on news servers hosting them. In a sense the Usenet groups are ephemeral and if no one hosted them, no one could post or download from them - like if you had a party and no one came .. if your ISP (Telus, Comcast, etc) doesn't host a newsgroup, then you can't get at it through them. You view Usenet with a news reader.

Specialized niche news service provider companies such as Giganews each have their own news servers on which they host Usenet groups. You can access Giganews news servers via your ISPs internet access.

A news server is simply a computer with a hard drive or many computers with many hard drives. You can imagine that some companies have more storage space and are setup to receive more of the Usenet in a givenperiod of time. A good metaphor is a glass of water that has a flow of water constantly filling it up. As water comes in, other water has to spill out as the glass has a limited volume. The same with news servers. When new stuff comes in, the old stuff goes out. Giganews, for example, has a much bigger glass than your ISP. Therefore, the movie you want to download will be available longer on Giganews, and all of its parts still on the server, longer than on your ISP's news server.

Also, imagine that the movie you want is posted to someone's news server, it is also broken into, and propagated as, tiny parts or segments, to the rest of Usenet's news servers which host the group it was posted to. This occurs in an unstructured way, so all the parts of your movie may not show up at the same time, and also may not stay on the server for the same duration of time, because often it is first in, first out as the news server fills up.

Generally, though, all the parts your movie will show up at more or less the same time, and will begin to dissipate within a day or so. This brings us to the PAR files and NZB files which are means of dealing with the fragmentation that often occurs with binary Usenet posts. PAR files have been around for couple of years, and are a means of recovering missing or damaged segments of a post. NZB files is relativley new, and are a means of reaching out to a central index so that you can find the missing or damaged parts elsewhere in Usenet.

Everyone has a preferred binary news reader, mine is XNews. It allows me to see the threaded posts as complete or incomplete parts of a post. If there are too many missing parts, even if there are PAR files, I give that post a miss, too bad but thats life. If there are only a few missing parts, and PAR files are available, then I download it, use the PAR fiesl to recover the missing parts, and there is rejoicing.

I think it helps to understand the BIG picture so that you can better understand what you are seeing in binary Usenet groups. Some of the posts in this thread have been confusing news readers (eg XNews, NewsBin, Agent, etc) with news service providers (Giganews, EasyNews, etc). Sme posters appear to be confused about why their ISP doesn't have a particular newsgroup, a groups contents are fragmented, etc. Your ISP is not in the business of making sure binary Usenet groups are useful. It costs them $ for storage and retention. That is why you may pay a news server provider to have access to their big hard drives and their hosting of all the binary Usenet groups.

Frankly, I can't imagine the big ISPs hosting binary Usenet groups, or the entire Usenet for that matter, much longer. Once you figure out how to make it work for you, it is a much better source of material than file sharing (eMule, bit torrent, etc) although file sharing works too.

Good luck

The CanadianAlien
www.canadianalien.com


----------



## edraket

(much good info snipped)



CanadianAlien said:


> NZB files is relativley new, and are a means of reaching out to a central index so that you can find the missing or damaged parts elsewhere in Usenet.


No way dude. NZB files are just plain text files containing the message-IDs of all individual fragments of one post. So that does mean they are some sort of index: you don't have to look in several groups, possibly wade through millions of headers and handpick the fragments, but instead get this one index file and let your news reader do the work of retrieving all parts of this post you want. Actually, finding stuff in the headers is usually no problem with table views, column sorting and filters. The problem is getting all headers and keeping up every day to check for interesting new stuff. An NZB file is handy if you get it from elsewhere (like binsearch.info for instance) because you don't have to download any headers to get directly to the one post you want.
There's no searching "elsewhere in usenet" though! Your news reader is (usually) only connected to one news server for downloading messages. Message-IDs are the same on every server. So the reader just sends the command "get message with ID <xyz>" to your server. If you are connected to multiple servers and the part with that particular ID is not available, your news reader might be smart enough to try and get it from the next server. Hmm, maybe that was what you meant.


----------



## cx&xc

*Thanks Ed*

first of all i would like to thank Ed for hooking us all up in the States. talk about realtime service. it seems like there are new vids as soon as the race happens. are you the same guy from last cross season who uploaded races on a university sever?? much props to that dude too. please keep them coming. i am limited to only what The Outdoor Lif Network Channel will show of cycling.........nothing but Bull Riding??? what a joke. 
i only have one question. what should the quality be on these mpegs?? want to make sure i am using it at its fullest potential and something i am doing incorrectly. oh snaps, there's a new one being uploaded right now as we speak. title: SuperPrestige Gieten.
much thanks again from all us cxers. cheers


----------



## edraket

cx&xc said:


> i only have one question. what should the quality be on these mpegs??


Fairly low: 320x240 MPEG1, about 10 MB per minute. That's a format also known as VCD. Sometimes there's some interference visible. I blame it on the cheapo tv card.


----------



## travis200

*Ed You the Man!!!*

Thanks again for all the vids downloading SuperPrestige Gieten as I write this. Can't wait to watch it later tonight...


----------



## zappa

*help wanted*

Ok can someone explain to me EXCACTLYwhat i have to do to download these races.I moved from belgium 3 years ago and my dad was and is still mailing me video tapes of these races but with great delay, yes im getting impatient.So pretty please with sugar on top help me out.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Erikdv

You can Install eMule and search for cyclocross races for download (easyest and cheapest (free) way, at least for me).
You can also login to the alt.binaries.multimedia.sports and download them but I don't know how it works.


----------



## zappa

thankx erik
of in het nederlands "hartelijk bedankt!"


----------



## travis200

zappa said:


> Ok can someone explain to me EXCACTLYwhat i have to do to download these races.I moved from belgium 3 years ago and my dad was and is still mailing me video tapes of these races but with great delay, yes im getting impatient.So pretty please with sugar on top help me out.
> Thanks in advance


Try here-------> http://slyck.com/ng.php

it is a tutorial that might answer some questions.


----------



## CanadianAlien

*NZB files*



edraket said:


> (much good info snipped)
> 
> 
> 
> No way dude. NZB files are just plain text files containing the message-IDs of all individual fragments of one post. So that does mean they are some sort of index: ....There's no searching "elsewhere in usenet" though! ... Hmm, maybe that was what you meant.


Sorry, I glossed over NZB files ... they, or rather the source that they originate from, are indeed properly considered an index. NewzBin.com is probably the most complete index of the binary Usenet but Binaries.nl, BinSearch.info or NZBZone.com and others are also actively indexing binary Usenet. Newzbin says "Think of (us) as a TV guide, but we're a guide that applies to Usenet." 

An NZB file is an XML formatted file text file that contains info about a post/file (such as you might see in your newsreader headers ie, Message-ID, subject, etc but "wrapped" in XML formatting). You are absolutely correct in your description of how the NZB file can help find/download a post/file. 

In essence, the indexers (Newzbin, etc) download all of the headers so you don't have to, and then provide a viewable/searchable/exportable index of them on their website. A NZB file produced from a search's results can then be used by your newsreader (not all newsreaders incorporate this yet btw that is why PARs are best way for most people to get missing/damaged parts) to download just the files/post you want. 

Most posters are now providing NZB files for their particular post so you can more efficiently download that post without all other headers in newsgroup, but also to help you find missing or damaged parts on your news server or on another news server (you were also correct in surmising that this is what I meant by "getting them elsewhere on Usenet .. doesn't everyone have more than one news server to access ; D ).

Note btw that there are other indexes/formats are out there too eg, Binnews' .bns and .zml which function in a similar way, its just that NZB is the format that has caught on in binary Usenet.

I suspect that indexing and providing message-id files may be soon by challenged by IP owners just as file sharing software agents ie Napster, Kazaa were. 

Cheers,

CanadianAlien
www.canadianalien.com


----------



## DuGast

Video of Lieshout cross in Holland:

http://www.vtabak.nl/foto_leon/2005/veldrit/lieshout2005.wmv


----------



## morganfletcher

DuGast said:


> Video of Lieshout cross in Holland:
> http://www.vtabak.nl/foto_leon/2005/veldrit/lieshout2005.wmv


Thanks!

Morgan


----------



## yiago

Are any women's races ever on Sporza or is the only coverage the World Championsips? I would be forever grateful if edraket and Erikdv post some if/when available. The last lap of the 2005 World Championships is the only race I have ever been able to find.


----------



## edraket

yiago said:


> Are any women's races ever on Sporza


Nope. Once in a while there's a 30 sec summary in the lead-up to the men's race but that's about it. My impression is even that it was standard practice last year but not anymore.


----------



## dman

I went the emule route, downloaded it, opened it, made sure my connections were set up correctly, and searched for cyclocross. I found more than a dozen races. I clicked on two and hit download just to see how it would go. One is a small file, I think just the last lap of a race, and it looks like it will take over an hour to download (and I'm on a t3 line), the second file looks to be the entire race and it is telling me that it will take a full day to download the entire file. Are those download times right or do I have something configured incorrectly?

thanks for any assistance and also to the guys that have been sharing these great races.


----------



## morganfletcher

dman said:


> I went the emule route, downloaded it, opened it, made sure my connections were set up correctly, and searched for cyclocross. I found more than a dozen races. I clicked on two and hit download just to see how it would go. One is a small file, I think just the last lap of a race, and it looks like it will take over an hour to download (and I'm on a t3 line), the second file looks to be the entire race and it is telling me that it will take a full day to download the entire file. Are those download times right or do I have something configured incorrectly?
> 
> thanks for any assistance and also to the guys that have been sharing these great races.


They are pretty big files:


623944 20051009_neerpelt.mpg
336248 20051015_girodilombardia.mpg
629300 20051023_worldcup1_kalmthout.mpg
585888 20051029_worldcup2_tabor.mpg
641936 20051113_worldcup3_pijnakker.mpg
109944 20051113_boonenopcuracao.mpg
602792 20051119_hasselt.mpg
138868 20051126_koksijde_intro.mpg
625204 20051126_koksijde.mpg
1076 20051126_koksijde_trebon.mpg
288808 20051127_gent6_a.mpg
421160 20051127_superprestige_gieten1.mpg
128836 20051127_gent6_b.mpg
56184 20051127_superprestige_gieten2.mpg
204960 20051127_gent6_c.mpg
76092 20051127_gent6_d.mpg
216548 20051127_gent6_e.mpg
234292 20051208_worldcup6_milano.mpg
612588 20051211_worldcup6_igorre.mpg


The first number is its size in kb.

Depending on your connection, that may be the case. Using usenet and an average adsl line, I think I was seeing about 8 hours download time for an hour video.

Morgan


----------



## edraket

*Bottleneck is upload speed*



dman said:


> I'm on a t3 line


No matter. Your download speed is restricted by the upload speed of the kind individuals on the other end who let their computer run all night.


----------



## Erikdv

dman said:


> I went the emule route, downloaded it, opened it, made sure my connections were set up correctly, and searched for cyclocross. I found more than a dozen races. I clicked on two and hit download just to see how it would go. One is a small file, I think just the last lap of a race, and it looks like it will take over an hour to download (and I'm on a t3 line), the second file looks to be the entire race and it is telling me that it will take a full day to download the entire file. Are those download times right or do I have something configured incorrectly?
> 
> thanks for any assistance and also to the guys that have been sharing these great races.


Well, I would say these download times are right, and quite good to be honest. Reaching a high speed with eMule is very difficult.


----------



## dman

edraket said:


> No matter. Your download speed is restricted by the upload speed of the kind individuals on the other end who let their computer run all night.



I had a feeling that might be the issue. If I'm on a T1 line or better, yet the generous guy who I'm getting the video from is on a dial-up, I'm at the mercy of how fast it can be uploaded from his computer.

Thanks for the info. The 1 hour race I'm downloading is now down to less than 12 hours until finished. I'll let it run its course and check it out tonite/tomorrow. I guess I'll learn the slogan "patience is a virtue".

Thanks for help!


----------



## Gripped

edraket said:


> No matter. Your download speed is restricted by the upload speed of the kind individuals on the other end who let their computer run all night.


So if I sent you a bunch of writable discs with return postage, would you fill them with exciting cross action since I'm not able (dial-up) to reasonably download the vid?


----------



## dman

Gripped said:


> So if I sent you a bunch of writable discs with return postage, would you fill them with exciting cross action since I'm not able (dial-up) to reasonably download the vid?



Well, at this point, I'm carrying my little experiment out at work and my computer does not have burning capabilities. If this all works out, I'll replicate this again at home on my computer (which also has high speed access and does have cd burning capabilities). I'll let you know the progress and report back if that would be a possibility.

On that note, I do not want to step on the toes of the nice people who make these videos originally available to us through emule and other venues.


----------



## Cyndi1976

*Downloading Cyclocross Videos for Dummies*

WINDOWS USERS For dummies, by dummies 

Step One: Go to Giganews.com and fork out 12 bucks a month for an account (don't get the cheap one)

Step Two: Go to Newsbin.com and download their News Reader software (free trial)

Step Three: Install News Bin, tell it you have an account at giganews by entering the giganews server name (new.giganews.com) along with your user id and password

Step Four: Open Newsbin, go to group menu, select group options, find alt.binaries.multimedia.sports, check it, click OK

Step Five: right click on the a.b.multimedia.sports that has just appeared in the left-hand pane and choose "download all headers"

Step Six: wait until it is done, then type cyclocross in the box next to the find/clear buttons. You'll now have your list of cyclocross files

Step Seven: Choose which video you want first, Kalmthout World Cup, for example. That video has 37 files to download, highlight all of them, right click, and choose "Add to download list"

Step Eight: Now you need to get WIN RAR. Go to www.rarsoft.com/download.htm, download and install the free trial.

Step Nine: Open WINRar, go to the FILE menu, choose "Open Archive" and browse to Program Files\NBPro\DOWNLOAD (this is where the files you downloaded in step seven are located). Choose the .rar file called Part01, click OK. Right click on this file and choose "Extract to Specified Folder". Select your desktop and click OK. Wait for WINRAR to extract the file, when it is done you should have an MPG on your desktop that you can now play in the MPG viewer of your choice.


For more info about UseNet and Newsreaders go to CanadianAlien.com and read the tutorial. Special thanks to Ed Raket for posting all of the cyclocross videos to the newsgroup. 

Hey Ed- My husband, Jonathan Baker (USA), is racing the following races in Belgium:

* 12/24 Diegem Superprestige
* 12/26 Hofstade World Cup
* 12/28 Loenhout Cat1 GVA
* 12/31 Hooglede World Cup
* 1/2 Sint-Niklaas Cat2
* 1/4 Surheistervee (Holland) Cat2

I was wondering if you are planning on publishing any of these to the newsgroup... Thanks again for all you do to help us poor North Americans who are living under an evil ESPN regime.


----------



## edraket

Cyndi1976 said:


> I was wondering if you are planning on publishing any of these to the newsgroup...


If they're on tv and I'm home, probably. See http://www.vrtnieuws.net/sport_master/programmaTV/tv/televisieprogrammaoverzicht/


----------



## Cyndi1976

edraket said:


> If they're on tv and I'm home, probably. See http://www.vrtnieuws.net/sport_master/programmaTV/tv/televisieprogrammaoverzicht/


Thanks for the quick reply and for all you do... happy holidays!


----------



## edraket

Cyndi1976 said:


> My husband, Jonathan Baker (USA), is racing the following races in Belgium:
> 
> * 12/24 Diegem Superprestige
> * 12/26 Hofstade World Cup
> * 12/28 Loenhout Cat1 GVA
> * 12/31 Hooglede World Cup
> * 1/2 Sint-Niklaas Cat2
> * 1/4 Surhuisterveen (Holland) Cat2


(google) Wow, transition from pro chess player to cyclocrosser! Good stuff. How's he doing in Europe so far?


----------



## Cyndi1976

edraket said:


> (google) Wow, transition from pro chess player to cyclocrosser! Good stuff. How's he doing in Europe so far?


Yep, Jon's a pretty interesting guy. I just wonder what it will be next!

In Hofstade he got taken out when a rider in front of him crashed coming into the first sand section on the first lap (about 2 minutes in). You can see him and the other rider mysteriously dissappear from the frame... Jon wears an all black kit with a big gold PM logo.

In Loenhout he was riding around 25th place until a crash put him back to finish 40th. I think he got 40th in Diegem as well. So, with a little better luck, he should see some better results.

Apparently he'll be racing the Grand Prix Sven Nys on 1/1 as well as the other races, so he'll have plenty of chances to improve.


----------



## cyclocrossed

*Easy Videos at last!!!*

For the technically challenged and myself: Regular videos that you just click and download. More videos are supposed to be on the way.

http://www.nathanspear.com/movie/default.htm


----------



## Mosovich

*Thank You!!!!*

I have died and gone to cyclocross heaven!!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Cyndi1976

*Hooglede part20.rar*

I cannot extract hooglede, getting the following error:
! CRC failed in 20051231_worldcup8_hooglede.mpg. The file is corrupt
! C:\Program Files\nbpro\DOWNLOAD\alt.binaries.multimedia.sports\hooglede05.part20.rar: Unexpected end of archive

I have parts 1-37, part 20 appears slighty smaller than the others, like it's missing a few bytes.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## edraket

Cyndi1976 said:


> I have parts 1-37, part 20 appears slighty smaller than the others, like it's missing a few bytes.


Download the corresponding .par files as well, and repair the archive by launching one of those after installing Quickpar from http://www.quickpar.org.uk/


----------



## Cyndi1976

edraket said:


> Download the corresponding .par files as well, and repair the archive by launching one of those after installing Quickpar from http://www.quickpar.org.uk/


awesome, thank you. worked perfectly


----------



## morganfletcher

*"Cyclocross Dutch Championships 2006 men" videos*

Hey Ed, did all the rar files get uploaded for this video? I got the women's race, but only the par2 files for the men's race showed up on my server.



Code:


-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan     6652 Jan  8 13:14 nk06_m.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan      493 Jan  8 13:14 nk06_m.sfv
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan   256320 Jan  8 16:27 nk06_m.vol00+01.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan  1005324 Jan  8 16:27 nk06_m.vol03+04.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan  2753000 Jan  8 16:29 nk06_m.vol15+11.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan     7292 Jan  7 21:31 nk06_v.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan 15000000 Jan  8 06:35 nk06_v.part1.rar
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan 15000000 Jan  8 06:42 nk06_v.part2.rar
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan 15000000 Jan  8 06:48 nk06_v.part3.rar
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan 15000000 Jan  8 06:54 nk06_v.part4.rar
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan 12523269 Jan  8 06:59 nk06_v.part5.rar
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan      493 Jan  7 21:31 nk06_v.sfv
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan   256960 Jan  8 07:00 nk06_v.vol00+01.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan   506628 Jan  8 07:00 nk06_v.vol01+02.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan  1005964 Jan  8 07:00 nk06_v.vol03+04.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan  2004636 Jan  8 07:01 nk06_v.vol07+08.par2
-rw-r--r--  1 morgan morgan  3502644 Jan  8 07:02 nk06_v.vol15+14.par2

BTW, while I've got your attention, any chance of a repost of the World's files? I got most of the madrid* files, but some were incomplete on my server, enough that I couldn't restore the missing files.

And thank you, again.

Morgan


----------



## cycloscott

Morgan...
What videos do you need? I've got the men's and women's portions. I could throw them both on a CD and meet you on BART.

...forgot. I'm grabbing the Dutch championships tonight. If you don't get them, give me a holler.


----------



## edraket

morganfletcher said:


> any chance of a repost of the World's files? I got most of the madrid* files


Not mine! Meanwhile, repost Dutch Champs going on.


----------



## morganfletcher

edraket said:


> Not mine! Meanwhile, repost Dutch Champs going on.


Ah, I'd assumed they were from you.

Thanks again, Ed. And thanks, Scott.

If anyone's got 20050924_cyclingworlds_e.mpg from the world road race champs posted on abms, and wouldn't mind burning a copy, please pm me.

I miss cyclocross racing already. (to stay on topic) Started my base training for 06 road season. Building up a new-to-me Landshark cross frame this weekend, just because.

Morgan


----------



## edraket

morganfletcher said:


> 20050924_cyclingworlds_e.mpg


Alrighty, yeah that's one from me originally, but I didn't post it recently myself.


----------



## yiago

*worlds on tv*

I've tried finding a schedule of when the races will be on sporza but haven't had much luck. I'm hoping the women's race will be broadcast like they did last year I think.


----------



## cx&xc

*Cross World Championship*

Did i miss the posting of this race? can't seem to find it. what was the location of the race?
thanks again Ed. you definitely made time on the computrainer a little more bearable. what other kind of cycling coverage is there on SporzaTv? can i subcribe to it thru my cable provider, i wonder?


----------



## edraket

cx&xc said:


> Did i miss the posting of this race? [...] what other kind of cycling coverage is there on SporzaTv? can i subcribe to it thru my cable provider, i wonder?


No, and no. World champs is still to come! See www.cyclingnews.com or some such. "Sporza" is a catchy (?) name the Belgian/Flemish national broadcaster VRT (think BBC but Belgium) uses for their sports programs. Unless you're in Belgium or one of its surrounding countries, no chance of receiving them.


----------



## morganfletcher

Ed, I've got u19 and u23 world championship videos. I've avoided looking at results, hoping to see the mens race as it happens first. Will you be posting elite mens and womens races?

And thank you thank you thank you.

Morgan


----------



## edraket

morganfletcher said:


> Will you be posting elite mens and womens races?


Done.


----------



## cycloscott

morganfletcher said:


> I've avoided looking at results, hoping to see the mens race as it happens first.


OMFG. You have waaayyyyyyy more self control than I. It was the first thing I looked at when I got up on Sunday. Guess it's a lot easier than trying to miss the Tour results for the past few years though. ;-)


----------



## morganfletcher

cycloscott said:


> OMFG. You have waaayyyyyyy more self control than I. It was the first thing I looked at when I got up on Sunday. Guess it's a lot easier than trying to miss the Tour results for the past few years though. ;-)


It was hard!

Thanks, Ed. Last night we had eight friends from the cx season over to watch the worlds videos you posted. I moved my computer to our fireplace and we watched it like a tv. I got Duvel, Chimay and Kriek Belgian beers, served some (baked) pommes frites and (lite) mayo, and we also had pizza and salad. It was fun. Scott, I should have sent you an invite, sorry. Brian and Aron and Heath came, I was hoping they'd pass on the word.

Ed, thank you SO MUCH. That Omloop Het Volk video you posted was also excellent.

With OLN's loss of interest in broadcasting cycling, over here, I am thinking about getting a second satellite dish and signing up for RAI or some other European channel. I will always keep my eye on alt.binaries.multimedia.sports.

BTW, people who benefit from Ed's videos: Send him a thank-you gift. I hear he's sporting some San Francisco Sport & Spine team arm warmers, and from time to time a scarf or a t-shirt from the Pilarcitos cyclocross races here in the SF Bay Area.

Morgan


----------



## yiago

*worlds on e-mule?*

Please, can someone post the womens and mens worlds races on e-mule? I see the junior race but that is all right now.


----------



## dman

*this may be redundant*

Not sure if this info has been posted yet, but nathanspear.com has 5 races on his website including the worlds from a few weeks ago. Emule works great and has a much larger selection of races but this is a very quick method to watch 5 races from the past season. Cheers.


----------



## morganfletcher

Ed Raket, I've been checking alt.binaries.multimedia.sports for cyclocross videos, hoping for some. Will you be posting any this season?

Pretty please?

A beggar, not a chooser,

Morgan


----------



## travis200

I have been looking also with great hope and anticipation. Please let us know.


----------



## edraket

morganfletcher said:


> Ed Raket, I've been checking alt.binaries.multimedia.sports for cyclocross videos, hoping for some. Will you be posting any this season?


(Moronic board where you can't reply using Safari, grrr.)

Been busy with my new job. No more free afternoons. Also, haven't seen any 'cross on tv yet, this year. Perhaps the Belgian commercial tv stations (as opp. to public broadcaster VRT/Sporza) have bought more rights. In Holland we only get VRT. If I post, I will also let you know here.


----------



## giovanni sartori

edraket said:


> (Moronic board where you can't reply using Safari, grrr.)
> 
> Been busy with my new job. No more free afternoons. Also, haven't seen any 'cross on tv yet, this year. Perhaps the Belgian commercial tv stations (as opp. to public broadcaster VRT/Sporza) have bought more rights. In Holland we only get VRT. If I post, I will also let you know here.


Verdomme!


----------



## morganfletcher

edraket said:


> Been busy with my new job. No more free afternoons. Also, haven't seen any 'cross on tv yet, this year. Perhaps the Belgian commercial tv stations (as opp. to public broadcaster VRT/Sporza) have bought more rights. In Holland we only get VRT. If I post, I will also let you know here.


Congrats on the new job! Thanks for thinking of us.

Morgan


----------



## edraket

edraket said:


> If I post, I will also let you know here.


Not cyclocross, but the last lap of both Worlds and Zurich posted.


----------



## singlering

Is there anyone who can share those for non usenet users?


----------



## edraket

Just started uploading "Three Peaks Cyclocross" from BBC Countryfile, "Grote Prijs Neerpelt" cyclocross from Sporza and Paris Tours last 40 km. Enjoy.


----------



## surfamtn

Holly cow this thread is long. Sorey if this link has already been posted. I am a dummy with code and stuff so here is a "click and watch" link:

http://www.nathanspear.com/movie/default.htm
http://www.nathanspear.com/movie/default.htm


----------



## morganfletcher

Thank you, Ed!

Morgan


----------



## racedotcx

*Neerpelt*

For those that can't or don't know how to do the usenet dance, I've added Ed's Neerpelt video to google video.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3584375472865232517&hl=en

Enjoy!


----------



## Gripped

racedotcx said:


> For those that can't or don't know how to do the usenet dance, I've added Ed's Neerpelt video to google video.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3584375472865232517&hl=en
> 
> Enjoy!


Dude, you rule! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## enemyte

racedotcx i love you!!!!!!! i used to be able to use nathan spear' website but now i've got wmv10 it does not seem to work, it keeps on saying that it could not perform the task :mad2: , so please keep putting your posts to google video as its the only way that i can see them, loving the season as it unfolds, and you are the orchestra, lets hope i can see much more cx on google video, please, pretty please!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dwayne Barry

racedotcx said:


> For those that can't or don't know how to do the usenet dance, I've added Ed's Neerpelt video to google video.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3584375472865232517&hl=en
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks, It would be great if you could do this for all the vids that get posted to usenet.


----------



## Gripped

Dwayne Barry said:


> Thanks, It would be great if you could do this for all the vids that get posted to usenet.


Ditto that. That would really help out your karma stockpile.


----------



## Mosovich

*You Rock!!*

ThankYOU


----------



## blackhat

racedotcx said:


> For those that can't or don't know how to do the usenet dance, I've added Ed's Neerpelt video to google video.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3584375472865232517&hl=en
> 
> Enjoy!


thanks racedotx, that's great stuff.


----------



## RocketDog

Thanks for the vid!

I think this thread deserves a sticky. Who's our moderator?


----------



## singlering

*Hartelijk bedankt!!!!*

And please keep them coming.



racedotcx said:


> For those that can't or don't know how to do the usenet dance, I've added Ed's Neerpelt video to google video.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3584375472865232517&hl=en
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## edraket

Uploaded Kalmthout last night to a.b.m.s, also a 1h Belgian review of road cycling season 2006.


----------



## singlering

*RACEDOTCX Please!*

Can you please,please put kalmhout on Google video like Neerpelt?


----------



## cx&xc

edraket said:


> Uploaded Kalmthout last night to a.b.m.s, also a 1h Belgian review of road cycling season 2006.


Thanks Ed. you are a life saver for us cross guys in the states. i would be happy to send you a little something, something via paypal. i am sure there are others who post on this thread that would do the same. cheers
Tony


----------



## edraket

cx&xc said:


> happy to send you a little something, something via paypal.


No way! However illegal my current activities may already be, I'm sure it'll be worse when I accept payment for it


----------



## aljames

*kalmthout post .....*

I took the plunge and signed up for the alt.binaries/giganews thing. Many thanks as ever to Ed for posting so generously all the time.

One slight problem - when I download kalmthout part21 it says it is corrupt. Unexpected length or something! Any offers from anyone?

Cheers


----------



## edraket

aljames said:


> when I download kalmthout part21 it says it is corrupt.


Download one or more accompanying PAR2 files and repair the set using Quickpar.


----------



## edraket

Uploading Tabor now to a.b.m.s. Missed most of the first lap unfortunately (small party last night).


----------



## morganfletcher

edraket said:


> Uploading Tabor now to a.b.m.s. Missed most of the first lap unfortunately (small party last night).


Yay!

You rock, thank you so much.

I am lazy and forgetful and busy, but I'd be willing to make a dvd-r of these races (have all the ones Ed posted this season, plus races from last season) and mail it to someone if you promised to do the same for someone else, like those old-fashioned (?) tape trees people used to do for bootleg music tapes. Anyone want to manage a "dvd-r tree"? I'll make copies for the first few people and they can cascade them. I don't want to manage it tho - i.e. build the tree, do the logistics.

Note, these wouldn't be video dvd's, but data dvd's containing video files. I'm just not that technically gifted, or another way of saying it is that the video tools for linux just aren't that far along. The quality of the video Ed posts is superior to the video after it's been posted to google video, not a lot bettter, but better.

Let me know.

Morgan


----------



## cx&xc

hey morgan, you may on to something. i have most of last season, but may be missing some. i have started this same program with some local racers. what races do you have from last season? Share the wealth, I say.
so this season there's Neerpelt, Kalmthout and now Tabor. Did i miss one?


----------



## edraket

Caught a glimpse of the (rather short) summary of Superprestige St. Michielsgestel. Now up on abms and youtube


----------



## morganfletcher

cx&xc said:


> hey morgan, you may on to something. i have most of last season, but may be missing some. i have started this same program with some local racers. what races do you have from last season? Share the wealth, I say.
> so this season there's Neerpelt, Kalmthout and now Tabor. Did i miss one?


There was also a video with eurosport of the Three Peaks CX race, and of course the stmichielsgestel video summary Ed posted after you posted.

23640434 2006-10-08 17:30 20060924_3peakscx.mp4.avi
428229260 2006-10-08 17:45 20061008_neerpelt.mp4.avi
429734059 2006-10-22 17:23 20061022_worldcup2_kalmthout.m4v
362356280 2006-10-28 15:20 20061028_worldcup3_tabor.avi
22990153 2006-10-29 18:59 20061029_superprestige2_stmichielsgestel_summary.m4v

I have last season's videos on another machine, can't get to them right now. Will reply with a list.

Like I said, if one of you out there wants to get the ball rolling, I'd be happy to send copies to the first branches of the tree. Ideally someone would send me a couple blank dvd-r's, a return package already addressed and with postage, and I'd just make 'em and send 'em.

Lazy and busy,

Morgan

and forgetful


----------



## euro-trash

morganfletcher said:


> Like I said, if one of you out there wants to get the ball rolling, I'd be happy to send copies to the first branches of the tree. Ideally someone would send me a couple blank dvd-r's, a return package already addressed and with postage, and I'd just make 'em and send 'em.
> 
> Lazy and busy,
> 
> Morgan
> 
> and forgetful


I'll start the tree if no one else has already done so. Morgan, I'll pm you for details. I'll burn 3 copies of each, and everyone down the line will have to agree to burn up to 3 copies. That should distribute these rather quickly.

Now, I'm off to buy a dvd burner for my desktop. Any suggestions?


----------



## jeremyb

euro-trash said:


> I'll start the tree if no one else has already done so. Morgan, I'll pm you for details. I'll burn 3 copies of each, and everyone down the line will have to agree to burn up to 3 copies. That should distribute these rather quickly.
> 
> Now, I'm off to buy a dvd burner for my desktop. Any suggestions?


Yeah put me on the tree too, 

I had a Sony DVD burner that worked really well, came with Nero as well.

Sold it cause my new HP computer came stock with one.


----------



## bloodthirstylust

euro-trash said:


> I'll start the tree if no one else has already done so. Morgan, I'll pm you for details. I'll burn 3 copies of each, and everyone down the line will have to agree to burn up to 3 copies. That should distribute these rather quickly.
> 
> Now, I'm off to buy a dvd burner for my desktop. Any suggestions?


i'm down for this trading deal too. let me know how/when we should send you our addresses etc

btw, i have an NEC ND-3540A DVD burner. has been working great for me and was pretty cheap too. newegg.com


----------



## enemyte

could someone please, please, put the koppenbergcross on google, apparently the best race of the season :thumbsup: and a lot of crashes due to badly setup bikes after a rainstorm just before the race. and sven nys letting air out of his tyres during the race!. put a cyclocross race around the one of the greatest hills in flanders, mix with mud and technical descents, and you have a recipe for one of the best 'cross races in the season


----------



## enemyte

*koppenbergcross (no spoiler)*

could someone please, please, put the koppenbergcross on google, apparently the best race of the season :thumbsup: and a lot of crashes due to badly setup bikes after a rainstorm just before the race. and sven nys letting air out of his tyres during the race!. put a cyclocross race around the one of the greatest hills in flanders, mix with mud and technical descents, and you have a recipe for one of the best 'cross races in the season


----------



## bopApocalypse

euro-trash said:


> Now, I'm off to buy a dvd burner for my desktop. Any suggestions?


plextor.

(i'm interested in the tree too)


----------



## edraket

enemyte said:


> could someone please, please, put the koppenbergcross on google


Upload to a.b.m.s starts... now!


----------



## enemyte

but i will pay who ever, good money to distribute in the uk as i dont have **** here


----------



## cx&xc

edraket said:


> Upload to a.b.m.s starts... now!


what can i say:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
are those some old school brikos you have on?


----------



## edraket

cx&xc said:


> are those some old school brikos you have on?


Yep, still my favourites for all but the darkest conditions. I like that they're big.


----------



## enemyte

come on guys i cant do the a.b.m.s thing and im dying to get my hands on the koppenbergcross video, how long do you guys reckon it will be before it will become available for the masses?


----------



## Spunout

I've been on teh internets forever and I will never figure out how to get .001.par2 yenc 0891/20145 stuff to work. 

Anyone posting to a torrent site?


----------



## edraket

enemyte said:


> come on guys i cant do the a.b.m.s thing


Try the emule network, search for cyclocross. In the mean time, have a look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykrYpxUgob8


----------



## iamandy

euro-trash said:


> I'll start the tree if no one else has already done so. Morgan, I'll pm you for details. I'll burn 3 copies of each, and everyone down the line will have to agree to burn up to 3 copies. That should distribute these rather quickly.
> 
> Now, I'm off to buy a dvd burner for my desktop. Any suggestions?


Count me in. Definitely. This will be great. Can't wait!


----------



## euro-trash

The trading tree is coming together nicely. If you want to be included, speak up now.


----------



## Dwayne Barry

euro-trash said:


> The trading tree is coming together nicely. If you want to be included, speak up now.



What do we have to do to get in on this pill party? I have a DVD burner so I can make them and pass them on.


----------



## surfamtn

me too!!!
Hook me up with the tradding tree.


----------



## iamandy

Dwayne Barry said:


> What do we have to do to get in on this pill party? I have a DVD burner so I can make them and pass them on.


anyone else think we should start a new thread for this....
this thing is a monster.


----------



## trex160

Add me to the trading tree list also!


----------



## enemyte

can you get in on the trading tree even if you live in the uk?!


----------



## edraket

Treviso (world cup 4) uploaded to a.b.m.s


----------



## jvossman

*so i was trying to explain cross to my girlfriend*

Does someone stil have the link to the old french cyclocross videos that were posted a few weeks ago.

TIA


John V


----------



## edraket

jvossman said:


> Does someone stil have the link to the old french cyclocross videos that were posted a few weeks ago.


Dunno, but there's always http://nathanspear.com/movie/ and http://youtube.com/results?search_query=cyclocross


----------



## alanf.1

Hi Ed i am having trouble downloading the last two Treviso and Vossem it keeps telling me that it cannot find the articles


----------



## morganfletcher

alanf.1 said:


> Hi Ed i am having trouble downloading the last two Treviso and Vossem it keeps telling me that it cannot find the articles


I'm not Ed, but: It's a problem with your ISP. I got both Treviso and Vossem fine. Chances are they've expired from your usenet server already. I downloaded them when they were freshly posted.

BTW, I just burnt a DVD for EuroTrash and I'll be mailing it out ASAP, to "seed" the dvd-sharing tree that's talked about in the other thread.

Morgan


----------



## cx&xc

hey, did i miss one? which race is the vossem race? i have the Treviso race and the one with the Koppenberg climb.


----------



## edraket

Just finished posting the Jaarmarktcross (Niel), round 2 of the GVA Trofee, to a.b.m.s.


----------



## Mosovich

*abms?*

What is abms? Has anyone put these on a website?


----------



## edraket

Mosovich said:


> What is abms? Has anyone put these on a website?


1. Read the thread. 2. Yes, some, google Nathan Spear.


----------



## edraket

Posted a short summary of horrible quality of the world cup in Pijnacker to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hOKCX_ZXas


----------



## enemyte

the vossem race which is being talked about is the witloofcross race


----------



## enemyte

cx&xc said:


> hey, did i miss one? which race is the vossem race? i have the Treviso race and the one with the Koppenberg climb.


the vossem race which is being talked about is the witloofcross race


----------



## enemyte

soz, repeat post


----------



## edraket

Last 10 minutes of the Koppenberg Cross (men elite) at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olo5uhW0rRs


----------



## robertof

Anyone had problems with the 2006 videos posted on nathan spears' website? I've tried downloading them to both windows and mac machines; each of them is corrupted beginning almost exactly half way through the file. I'm mostly interested in the two races on his website -- the superprestige races in Rudervoorde and Gavere -- that our savior Mr. Raket hasn't posted to usenet.


----------



## bloodthirstylust

robertof said:


> Anyone had problems with the 2006 videos posted on nathan spears' website? I've tried downloading them to both windows and mac machines; each of them is corrupted beginning almost exactly half way through the file. I'm mostly interested in the two races on his website -- the superprestige races in Rudervoorde and Gavere -- that our savior Mr. Raket hasn't posted to usenet.


I haven't tried the latest ones (posted in november) but i did have that problem with the ruddervoorde file. i emailed him at the time but never got a response. fyi, i use linux so it looks like the OS is out of the equation! i can only imagine i'll have the same problem with the latest races.


----------



## edraket

Now uploading "Duinencross Koksijde" to a.b.m.s. Meanwhile, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsUXwL_cl0M


----------



## cx&xc

*SporzaTv*

thanks again ED...... does anyone know if SporzaTv can be subscribed over the internet. i am curious how Nathan Spears dood has access to SporzaTv? Thanks again Ed doood.


----------



## robertof

cx&xc said:


> thanks again ED...... does anyone know if SporzaTv can be subscribed over the internet. i am curious how Nathan Spears dood has access to SporzaTv? Thanks again Ed doood.


I think he has friends in Belgium who record the races and upload them to his site.


----------



## cx&xc

robertof said:


> I think he has friends in Belgium who record the races and upload them to his site.


it's a good thing WE ALL have a friend too name Ed who does that for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## edraket

Summary of the Superprestige in Gieten http://youtube.com/watch?v=cJPOLAbJPXo
Upload to a.b.m.s may follow later.


----------



## edraket

World Cup 7 (Igorre, Basque Country) posted to a.b.m.s.


----------



## Dwayne Barry

robertof said:


> Anyone had problems with the 2006 videos posted on nathan spears' website? I've tried downloading them to both windows and mac machines; each of them is corrupted beginning almost exactly half way through the file.


I get the same thing.


----------



## edraket

World cup 8 (Milan, Italy) uploaded to a.b.m.s. Also see the summary at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJWRV7XgEfk and the deciding moments of the previous world cup in Igorre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKDZL4YJN0


----------



## alanf.1

*Download Failures*

Hi Ed thanks for the great service. Unfortunately i have struggled to download anything. For example Milan WC only parts 1,2 4 and 5 downloaded the rest of the parts were not on the server? This has happened with Koksjide and a number of other films. Any ideas 
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## GearDaddy

alanf.1 said:


> Hi Ed thanks for the great service. Unfortunately i have struggled to download anything. For example Milan WC only parts 1,2 4 and 5 downloaded the rest of the parts were not on the server? This has happened with Koksjide and a number of other films. Any ideas
> Thanks in anticipation


I've been able to download them just fine. What servers are you pointing to for downloading? It's probably an issue with your download server's file retention. I have an account at www.giganews.com which works quite well. I can also attempt to download for free from servers provided by my ISP, but the file retention is crappy, so most of the time it fails if I try to download from them.

Another possibility is that your download program is not able to piece together and repair files that had errors when downloading. Look back to earlier posts on this thread and you'll see all sorts of discussion and useful information concerning these issues.


----------



## edraket

Uploading "Druivencross Overijse" to a.b.m.s now. In the mean time, have a look back at last year's edition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoDQEWZ5FgM


----------



## edraket

Now uploading to a.b.m.s: world cup 9 Hofstade. Last 10 min: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7z4iRazPSc


----------



## morganfletcher

Thank you, Ed! Merry Christmas.

Morgan


----------



## edraket

Uploaded yesterday to a.b.m.s: Azencross Loenhout, round 5 of the Gazet van Antwerpen Trofee. Last 10 minutes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKlnITjBKF4 Summary of the women: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2s5URzm5-Y


----------



## giovanni sartori

edraket said:


> Uploaded yesterday to a.b.m.s: Azencross Loenhout, round 5 of the Gazet van Antwerpen Trofee. Last 10 minutes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKlnITjBKF4 Summary of the women: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2s5URzm5-Y


Thanks Ed. I didn' realize Niels was only 20, I thought he was 22. And good luck with your drinking problem


----------



## cx&xc

Ed, do you know if they will be televising the Masters World Championship in Mol? if so, i would really appreciated if there's anyway i could get a copy. i have a friend racing in the 40+ and trying to podium like he did last year. thanks


----------



## edraket

cx&xc said:


> Ed, do you know if they will be televising the Masters World Championship in Mol?


Pretty damn sure they don't, unless Museeuw decides he wants to have a go then they'll probably do a 10 sec summary. BTW, the Noordzeecross wasn't televised; no use waiting for that one, but I taped the Grote Prijs Sven Nijs and will post in a few days if I can find the time.


----------



## cx&xc

Thanks Ed, i figured it was atleast worth asking. Is Sporza the only network that televises the races, and do they only do the Bigger Elite races?
BUT WE. ALL APPRECIATE ALL THE RACES THAT YOU DO RECORD FOR US. RIGHT GUYS....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WeakMite

If anyone here is in the US and near the Hagerstown, MD / Winchester, VA area and is totally crazy for euro cross (like I am) send me a PM.

I have access to the live digital satellite transport feed MPEG2's (_1024x576 @ 2.5gb each and absolutely beautiful ...if you're an HD video geek you'll be lovin' it_) from the *Sporza* network for most every race this season so far. I get them from a private site that has strict rules about posting the URL in any public forum... and I value it too much to violate that rule! - The forum rules allow person to person invites only!

*EDIT*: Let me qualify that with... it would help if you already have some experience with BitTorrent clients and installing video codecs on your machine. Unencoded transport stream files sometimes require uncommon codecs to be able to view them... (it's a pain in the butt) but what you get in exchange is the clearest possible video.


----------



## edraket

Finished posting GP Sven Nijs (Baal) to a.b.m.s. Someone else posted Diegem a few days ago.


----------



## edraket

Summary of the Dutch Champs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKmrQXoc_Ig


----------



## enemyte

it seems like nathan spear has got some new videos on his site www.nathanspear.com/movie/default.htm


----------



## edraket

edraket said:


> Finished posting GP Sven Nijs (Baal) to a.b.m.s.


Deciding moments: http://youtube.com/watch?v=frcAKKBntcQ


----------



## Gripped

edraket said:


> Deciding moments: http://youtube.com/watch?v=frcAKKBntcQ


Dunno if you saw my post asking about good races from the last few years so I'll ask it here. What do you think the best 10 races of the past 3-4 seasons are?

Thanks


----------



## robertof

Gripped said:


> Dunno if you saw my post asking about good races from the last few years so I'll ask it here. What do you think the best 10 races of the past 3-4 seasons are?
> 
> Thanks


(in no particular order)

1. 2005 Azencross: watch Sven Nys bunny-hop the moat and take a sweet come-from-behind victory.
2. 2005 World Cup at Hofstade: watch Sven Nys take a come-from-behind victory after an inopportune flat tire.
3. 2006 Neerpelt: watch young prodigy Niels Albert come from the back of the field to pick off the top crossers one by one and take victory.
4. 2006 Worldcup at Hofstade: this race from a three weeks ago had a really exciting finale in the two final laps.
5. 2006 Jaarmarketcross Niel: I thought this course was really cool and the race had an unexpected conclusion.
6. 2005 World Cup at Hooglede Gits: epic, miserable weather conditions; Bart Wellens takes a break halfway through the race to rifle through his soigneur's bag looking for an extra vest. I love the tracking shots along one muddy section where the riders hop off and back on, never sure whether it's faster on foot or on the bike.

I haven't seen any complete cross races from before the middle of last season, but I am sure there are plenty of others that are worthy. European cyclocross is absolutely the best spectator sport.


----------



## edraket

Summary of the last world cup of the season posted to a.b.m.s. Clip of a tricky descent in the first round: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXQMw4n29qU


----------



## cx&xc

Thanks for the Worlds Juniors race. any chance of seeing the women elite and men elite??? thanks in advance mate.


----------



## edraket

cx&xc said:


> Thanks for the Worlds Juniors race. any chance of seeing the women elite and men elite??? thanks in advance mate.


Coming all. Busy weekend.


----------



## cx&xc

edraket said:


> Coming all. Busy weekend.


R
NO PROBLEM:thumbsup: Again you have come thru. 
Is there anything you want to see from the States? A little Nascar or some WWF Wraaaastling , maybe  
Looks like American riders made an impact in all 3 of the BIG races. Still trying to figure out Summerhill's reaction on line at the end of his sprint?


----------



## edraket

Heads up: posted all WC races to a.b.m.s.


----------



## morganfletcher

THANK YOU ED!

I'm downloading, EuroTrash, have a stack of DVD-Rs to send you for the tree.

Morgan


----------



## edraket

Extended coverage of the elite world championship race (including the postrace interview and podium) now posted to alt.binaries.multimedia.sports. Perhaps even slightly better picture quality than previous post from 6 days ago.


----------



## enemyte

*For The Attention of all Lovers of Cross!!!*

A Mr Nathan Spear has the last two cross races of the year on his site all ready for you guys to enjoy, and on 1st inspection the two new videos are A-OK :thumbsup: 
Just to recap the on what the two races are: 
1) GVA #8, Oostmalle.
2) Superprestige #7, Hoogstraten. (Where Groenendal gave Nys the Bird)

Enjoy guys

I Heart Cross!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclocross77

hello,
is it possible to get some cyclocross video dvds (like the bk 2007) from you? could you please help me - at the moment it is not possible for me to use any newsgroup.
thank you for reply 
kind regards


----------

